#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API 620-Thickness Calculation-Excel Sheet

## qwerasd

Dear All,

I require API 620-Thickness Calculation-Excel Sheet for shell,cone calculation.

I require it urgently.
Kindly help.



Regards
qwerasdSee More: API 620-Thickness Calculation-Excel Sheet

----------


## sameerahmed

plz upload

----------


## robertreni

please give API 620 calculation sample

----------

